# Gf Ti 4600



## flashgod (1. Mai 2003)

Hi weis jemand einen Online Shop in dem ich eine 
GeForce TI 4600 bekomme (vorzugsweise MSI oder Gainward)!

Natürlich zu einem angemessenen MarktPreis

Thx.


----------



## Grimreaper (2. Mai 2003)

Ich hab jetzt nicht nachgeguckt, aber du kannst es mal bei http://www.alternate.de versuchen. 

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## blubber (2. Mai 2003)

http://www.funcomputer.de ist auch recht günstig, musst schauen, obs dort deine gewünschte graka gibt.

bye


----------



## flashgod (2. Mai 2003)

NO leider nicht, MSI hat sie auch aus dem Programm genommen!

Ich werde mir dann eben die modifizierte 4400 von MSI hohlen denn die bekommt man jetz für 170 € und den Preis finde ich ganz angemessen.

Vorallem weil auch noch einiges an zubehör mitkommt.


----------

